# Culinary Colleges Canada



## Joe17 (Jan 9, 2012)

Could someone guide me on the best colleges to enroll my son in Canada:

These are the ones i am considering.
i have found a few of them please provide me with your opinions of the same:

1: Holland College: - Seems really great has a red seal being offered would appreciate more information on the same what is red seal and that seems to be a pro for me for considering this college.

2: Liaison College: - Placement Assistance seems like the pro there.

3: Pacific Institute Of Culinary Arts : Has a 6 months diploma and pro for me would be installment payment option.

4: Northwest Culinary Academy of Vancouver: Seems good again but cost of living might be a con as its in vancouver

5: Others i am considering after the above are: Niagara College Canada, George Brown Chef school 

Parameters:
Best & accredited college
Job placement or internship guaranteed 
reliable accommodation 
Chefs associated with the institute and reputation
I cost of living factors Vancouver Vs Charlottetown = Holland College.
Average mean salary after doing the course comparison of the above colleges.

Any other suggestions on colleges or institutes for full time culinary program.

Also after doing the below mentioned courses and titles, what is salary difference between :

A Culinary art diploma graduate
Vs
Personal chef
Vs 
Speciality Chef
Vs
chef de cuisine
Vs
Culinary Management from a college
Vs 
1yr or 2yr ir 3 yr College course

And student experiences would be appreciated. Living experience / college experience / salary / jobs after the course / internships after the course.


----------

